# Where can I buy Raw?



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Any Raw feeders in CT?

I would like to feed my dog raw, so I am doing as much reading as I can, but I have no idea where I would buy the food.
Tks


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone heard of OMA's PRIDE?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I buy Halshans from a local specialty pet store. 
http://www.halshan.com/
The website doesn't sell to the public, but if you call her and leave a message she will call you back and let you know if there is someone near you. If there isn't, I believe she will sell to you, but you have to buy like 50lbs. I like that they are wrapped in paper like a butcher does and are in 1lb packs.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I feed Natures Variety - you can locate stores near you on their website
http://www.naturesvariety.com/locator


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

karla, is each product a complete meal? how much of a pound is a meal? it sounds very doable, close by and your good recommendation. thanks, judy


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

karlabythec said:


> I buy Halshans from a local specialty pet store.
> http://www.halshan.com/
> The website doesn't sell to the public, but if you call her and leave a message she will call you back and let you know if there is someone near you. If there isn't, I believe she will sell to you, but you have to buy like 50lbs. I like that they are wrapped in paper like a butcher does and are in 1lb packs.


The only thing I'd add to this is their diets do not seem to include ground bone. You will have to buy the ground chicken necks and add them to each meal otherwise your Hav will not get enough calcium which can cause major health problems later on.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Carefulove said:


> Anyone heard of OMA's PRIDE?


This seems pretty good! They certainly have quite the product list.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes Daniel, and not too expensive. I can actually drive to their facilities and pick up the food myself (which I prefer).
I bookmarked it.
Now, I have to learn how to feed raw to a puppy and get rid of this fear that the dog will choke.
Thanks everyone.

ETA: My DH goes fishing during the summer almost every weekend. I also have the option of fresh fish for once a week.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

judith said:


> karla, is each product a complete meal? how much of a pound is a meal? it sounds very doable, close by and your good recommendation. thanks, judy


It is a complete meal if you get one of their meat with bones and veggies. She has these other two that arne't listed on her site called Prime Diet 1 and Prime Diet 2...they have meat, bone, veggies, blueberries, and more. She has it figured out to be complete...she is great, you can call her with questions.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> The only thing I'd add to this is their diets do not seem to include ground bone. You will have to buy the ground chicken necks and add them to each meal otherwise your Hav will not get enough calcium which can cause major health problems later on.


Daniel, her website and list is very outdated. Everything I get has meat, ground bone, veggies, etc. I never fed Gracie anything from her without the bone. 
They have a chicken, bone, and veggie that Gracie loved.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Zury, if you can, I recommend you get some of each raw diet. Like Daniel said, make sure it contains bone. 

I tried 3 different ones and Halshans was my favorite, but I didn't try the Oma's Pride. I tried Natures Variety, Bravo, and Halshans. 

Sometimes the NV looked freezer burned, and didn't seem fresh...the Bravo was too mushy and the dog/cat didn't like it very much...but the Halshans was packaged perfectly in 1 lb packs (easy to grab from the freezer) and is always very fresh looking. Plus the dog and cat like it best.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you Karla.
I guess it doesn't hurt to call her and explain that I want to try a sample, rather than buying 50 lbs right off the bat.
I am going to search some more to see if I can find another local company as well.


----------

